# Illogical Logic



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Question:

If Rachel Dolezal is crazy for claiming that she's black, how is it that Bruce Jenner is _not_ crazy for claiming he's a woman? How is one different from the other?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Yea. Those are both issues that I don't really care about. It's their lives, so whatever. I'm sure if you ask a liberal who does care they'll tell you that with Jenner there's a hormonal/chemical reason for why he feels the way he feels, and not so much for Dolezal. Also, I think the black community is not fond of Dolezal, and you're going to have a hard time convincing young liberals that the black community is wrong about much regarding race.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

All I know is I came out long ago for being paisley....
Now, I forgot to say that I am also 12feet 9 inches ....and if you tell me different you are a hater out to harm me. Oh and I am 200 years old..... just trying to be who I really am.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It was the lying about who she was that was the problem. Nothing more , nothing less. No one cares how she identifies. She lied.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Big controversy right now on Shaun Williams, head of Black Lives Matter on whether he is really white instead of bi-racial. He went to Morehouse College on an Oprah Winfrey scholarship so he is supposed to be black.
http://hiphopwired.com/2015/08/20/b...mon-says-relative-stated-shaun-king-is-white/





 

He looks white but bi-racial people are sometimes white.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

IMO, they are not different. If the "new normal" is that everything is based on person's feelings/perception instead of reality, then neither is crazy.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> It was the lying about who she was that was the problem. Nothing more , nothing less. No one cares how she identifies. She lied.


So people consider her crazy because she lied?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> So people consider her crazy because she lied?


You would have to ask the people that consider her crazy.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Is a crazy person sane enough to be SOS, or senator, or president?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Txsteader said:


> Question:
> 
> If Rachel Dolezal is crazy for claiming that she's black, how is it that *Bruce Jenner* is _not_ crazy for claiming he's a woman?


 Course SHE LIED that is the difference, but now this is just breaking:
*Caitlyn Jenner could face manslaughter charge for crash*
Right now her, him, it, whatever, 
They are in a heap of trouble,


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> You would have to ask the people that consider her crazy.


That's why I asked the original question.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Txsteader said:


> Question:
> 
> If Rachel Dolezal is crazy for claiming that she's black, how is it that Bruce Jenner is _not_ crazy for claiming he's a woman? *How is one different from the other?*


 
Jenner was able to have himself physically altered and transformed into what he believes he is. He was transformed into a woman and didn't have to lie about it. 

Dolezal is not able to have herself physically altered and transformed into what she believes she is. So she lied about it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Now my mind is stumbling over one thing with the Bruce/Caitlyn Jenner crash question. Since she was a he at that time are they going to consider him/her to be the same person? 

My deepest sympathy goes out to the family that were the victims of the crash. My question was not meant to be inconsiderate of their pain and suffering and loss in this accident.

Jenner altered his physical appearance. Not who he actually is/was. Dolezl altered her physical appearance to look a different way. She didn't alter who she really is.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

kasilofhome said:


> Is a crazy person sane enough to be SOS, or senator, or president?


Obama.... Nuff said.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Obama.... Nuff said.


Well, Clinton could be the next if some get their dream....and if she isn't in jail.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

kasilofhome said:


> Is a crazy person sane enough to be SOS, or senator, or president?


I'm becoming convinced that it's a prerequisite.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Txsteader said:


> Question:
> 
> If Rachel Dolezal is crazy for claiming that she's black, how is it that Bruce Jenner is _not_ crazy for claiming he's a woman? How is one different from the other?


I don't recall anyone complaining she was "crazy".
It was more about lying to gain a benefit by lying on a job application

In Jenner's case it's a personal preference that benefits no one and defrauds no one

As to "how is one different", there is an actual procedure to change one's sex through hormone treatments and surgery, but one's race cannot be changed by any means currently known


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

kasilofhome said:


> All I know is I came out long ago for being paisley....
> Now, I forgot to say that I am also 12feet 9 inches ....and if you tell me different you are a hater out to harm me. Oh and I am 200 years old..... just trying to be who I really am.


Do you mean around? I feel 200 years old too.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

My question is will Jenner be placed in a women's or men's prison if convicted.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ejagno said:


> My question is will Jenner be placed in a women's or men's prison if convicted.


It's rare for a first time offender to get prison time, but if it were to happen she would go to a female prison


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

No, we will now need a place for male to female transsexuals, and female to make transsexuals. 

Also transvestites 

The sexual fluid will require constant verification as to where then want to be on a moment to moment time frame..

....remember the good old days when men were men and girls were girls....Those were the days.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Now, DNA, and reality no longer are useful in qualifying classification for comparison.... it's what you want it to be not what it is. Science is pretend.. global cooling is warming and expected to be logically accepted.... 

Normalcy is fluid.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Lets solve the problem. Uni-sex prisons. Put them in an orange jumpsuit and they are all the same.

As far as Bruce goes, he still has the XY chromosomes and as I understand it all the "hardware" of his gender. A psychologically screwed up man with a boob job is not a woman.

What I want to know is how do these people fill out a census report? If they can do it so can I.
Next time the government asks I am a 275lb Black woman. Or possibly an Eskimo.

Besides, if you can be trans gender, and trans racial, how about trans species?

"Sorry officer, but as long as I clean that up with my little plastic bag there is nothing you can do about it."

"Woof"


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> All I know is I came out long ago for being paisley....
> Now, I forgot to say that I am also 12feet 9 inches ....and if you tell me different you are a hater out to harm me. Oh and I am 200 years old..... just trying to be who I really am.


So, you're an Ent. A very 60's Ent. No problem, it's all good.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Fennick said:


> Jenner was able to have himself physically altered and transformed into what he believes he is. *He was transformed into a woman* and didn't have to lie about it.
> 
> Dolezal is not able to have herself physically altered and transformed into what she believes she is. So she lied about it.





Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't recall anyone complaining she was "crazy".
> It was more about lying to gain a benefit by lying on a job application
> 
> In Jenner's case it's a personal preference that benefits no one and defrauds no one
> ...


OK, let's be clear.......and honest. Jenner is NOT a woman. He will never be a woman. Boobs, hormones and makeup do not make him a woman. 

So.......if Dolezol is crazy for altering her appearance in order to present herself as black, why is Jenner considered sane for altering his appearance to portray himself as a woman?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jenner self classifies as a woman. It's her decision, and again nothing you can do about it. Don't you (collective you) have enough going on in your own lives that you have to criticize someone else? Is Jenner hurting you? Hurt anyone by transitioning from male to female?

Why do conservatives want to control everything? No one is a cookie cutter image of anyone else. It's absolutely none of your business if someone wears boxers, briefs, or panties. It really doesn't matter an iota if you "understand" the decision to transition to another sex, *it's none of your business*. None.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> Jenner self classifies as a woman. It's her decision, and again nothing you can do about it. Don't you (collective you) have enough going on in your own lives that you have to criticize someone else? Is Jenner hurting you? Hurt anyone by transitioning from male to female?
> 
> Why do conservatives want to control everything? No one is a cookie cutter image of anyone else. It's absolutely none of your business if someone wears boxers, briefs, or panties. It really doesn't matter an iota if you "understand" the decision to transition to another sex, *it's none of your business*. None.


I think it's because in a time where we are focusing on mental health we should not be reclassifying every single persons illness as acceptable. And then even praise it. Instead of setting an acceptable example of normal behavior, we say there is no such thing as normal. So now you got a bunch of screwed up youth running around without an example of normal acceptable behavior. Sometimes people need guidance to establish themselves and who they are. But now there are so many choices they are emotionaly overloaded.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Fact is this. The youth of today and even adults are in such a disarray such that had never been seen before. Youth suicide through the roof. And you cant say is because of bullies and non acceptance. Because there is more acceptance today than ever. There was almost none of this when I was young. I believe it is caused by the fact that for years they could blame their problems on hate and non acceptance. Abs that's how they dealt with their issues. Now its accepted and they still can't quite fit in and have no more excuses. They are fighting nature. And instead of treating that issue, we normalize it and they are still lost. And this problem has grown as liberalism has grown.


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Take an apple, paint it orange. Pull the stem,remove apple seeds, replace with orange seeds.

Take a bite...what are you eating?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

preparing said:


> Take an apple, paint it orange. Pull the stem,remove apple seeds, replace with orange seeds.
> 
> Take a bite...what are you eating?



Not your apple, is it?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Vahomesteaders said:


> I think it's because in a time where we are focusing on mental health we should not be reclassifying every single persons illness as acceptable. And then even praise it. Instead of setting an acceptable example of normal behavior, we say there is no such thing as normal. So now you got a bunch of screwed up youth running around without an example of normal acceptable behavior. Sometimes people need guidance to establish themselves and who they are. But now there are so many choices they are emotionaly overloaded.


You do understand that there are variations of normal, right? Fact is it's none of your business what gender someone identifies with, is it? It has nothing to do with you unless you are the one that is gender confused. Are you?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Jenner self classifies as a woman. It's her decision, and again nothing you can do about it. Don't you (collective you) have enough going on in your own lives that you have to criticize someone else? Is Jenner hurting you? Hurt anyone by transitioning from male to female?
> 
> Why do conservatives want to control everything? No one is a cookie cutter image of anyone else. It's absolutely none of your business if someone wears boxers, briefs, or panties. It really doesn't matter an iota if you "understand" the decision to transition to another sex, *it's none of your business*. None.


I would agree with you, except that he has chosen to go public with his 'transformation'. If I wanted people to stay out of my business, I sure as hell wouldn't be plastering the details all over the public media. That sounds a bit crazy, too. 

I don't care what the freak does with his body or his life. I'm just sick of seeing his freak show every day on the TV/internet.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Txsteader said:


> I would agree with you, except that he has chosen to go public with his 'transformation'. If I wanted people to stay out of my business, I sure as hell wouldn't be plastering the details all over the public media. That sounds a bit crazy, too.
> 
> I don't care what the freak does with his body or his life. I'm just sick of seeing his freak show every day on the TV/internet.


Then change the channel or don't click on the links.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> Then change the channel or don't click on the links.


It's on my local morning news program. It's on every channel, every local news program.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> I would agree with you, except that he has chosen to go public with his 'transformation'. If I wanted people to stay out of my business, I sure as hell wouldn't be plastering the details all over the public media. That sounds a bit crazy, too.
> 
> I don't care what the freak does with his body or his life. I'm just sick of seeing his freak show every day on the TV/internet.


So she should hide because you don't agree with what she did with her body? She has nothing to hide and you (collective you) are the one with the issue. 

It's simply none of your business.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> It's on my local morning news program. It's on every channel, every local news program.


Turn off the TV? If the world is full of things that offend you, unplug. The issue is yours, not the worlds.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Txsteader said:


> It's on my local morning news program. It's on every channel, every local news program.


Then turn off the tv and go do something productive. Or you can sit there and keep poking yourself in the eye and complain to others how much it hurts.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> So she should hide because you don't agree with what she did with her body? She has nothing to hide and you (collective you) are the one with the issue.
> 
> It's simply none of your business.


She did nothing to her body. HE did. He may not like it, but he is still a he. Just another form of perversion or mental illness.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

People want to call themselves Black when they are white? (whatever that means) Have at it. 

People want to take drugs and have surgery to change their gender? Have at it. 

Just don't make out like they are some sort of hero for doing it, that is where the silly and crazy come in, IMO.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

If someone wants to think she is a hero, then that would be their choice. Lots of angry rolling off these posts where people are obviously upset she became who she wanted to be.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Farmerga said:


> People want to call themselves Black when they are white? (whatever that means) Have at it.
> 
> People want to take drugs and have surgery to change their gender? Have at it.
> 
> Just don't make out like they are some sort of hero for doing it, that is where the silly and crazy come in, IMO.


Did Jenner say she was a hero? Or did others say it of her?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> She did nothing to her body. HE did. He may not like it, but he is still a he. Just another form of perversion or mental illness.


She's mental ill or has a perversion because Poppy says so? Seriously? I think becoming deranged over politics is mental illness, do you think they'll change the DSM-5 because of my opinion?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Did Jenner say she was a hero? Or did other's say it of her?


 As far as I know, other people, and that is rather silly, IMO. I don't care about the TV show, the market will sort that out and there is no physical harm to anyone else, so, If he wants to become she, it is his/her right.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

painterswife said:


> If someone wants to think she is a hero, then that would be their choice. Lots of angry rolling off these posts where people are obviously upset she became who she wanted to be.


 
Never said it wasn't, just that it is silly/crazy to think so. If one wanted to believe a rock is a hero, have at it, but, they might be thought of as a little crazy.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> Never said it wasn't, just that it is silly/crazy to think so. If one wanted to believe a rock is a hero, have at it, but, they might be thought of as a little crazy.


I get that you don't believe that you could be born a one sex on the outside and your brain believes you are the other. If you can be born with a brain that believes you are the sex you are on the outside then it is possible to be born the other way. Getting hostile about it is really a waste of time for most of us.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Txsteader said:


> I would agree with you, except that he has chosen to go public with his 'transformation'. If I wanted people to stay out of my business, I sure as hell wouldn't be plastering the details all over the public media. That sounds a bit crazy, too.
> 
> I don't care what the freak does with his body or his life. I'm just sick of seeing his freak show every day on the TV/internet.


Yes it is our business because he CHOOSE to make it so by sticking it the faces of The World. He is now and from now on will be a freak. No way around it.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Turn off the TV? If the world is full of things that offend you, unplug. The issue is yours, not the worlds.





mmoetc said:


> Then turn off the tv and go do something productive. Or you can sit there and keep poking yourself in the eye and complain to others how much it hurts.


That's the sort of BS logic that is causing so much conflict in this country.

Why should *I* have to turn off *my* TV? Perhaps I want to see the news. Perhaps we're under a flash flood warning and I NEED to see the news.

Jenner chose to make a media whore of himself. Otherwise we wouldn't be having this discussion.

So.......how come he's applauded for claiming he's a woman but Dolezal is ridiculed for claiming she's black when neither are what they claim to be?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> That's the sort of BS logic that is causing so much conflict in this country.
> 
> Why should *I* have to turn off *my* TV? Perhaps I want to see the news. Perhaps we're under a flash flood warning and I NEED to see the news.
> 
> ...


Why should the news be tailored to your sensibilities?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> If someone wants to think she is a hero, then that would be their choice. Lots of angry rolling off these posts where people are obviously upset she became who she wanted to be.


Not angry that *he* became what *he* wanted to be. I don't care what *he* does. 

It does make me angry that I can't avoid knowing about it. Same w/ the Kardashians. Obviously these people are so full of themselves and in love with themselves that they think everybody should be, too.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Why should the news be tailored to your sensibilities?


Why do people feel the need to expose their lives to the world? (See my previous post )

ETA: Why does Bruce Jenner think that what he does to his body is newsworthy?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> That's the sort of BS logic that is causing so much conflict in this country.
> 
> Why should *I* have to turn off *my* TV? Perhaps I want to see the news. Perhaps we're under a flash flood warning and I NEED to see the news.
> 
> ...


Do you dictate what the county/state/country/world finds newsworthy? Until then you have to watch what they decide to broadcast, yes? I guess you could buy a TV station and only broadcast what you want to hear.

Do you really think a multiple Olympic medal winner could transition from male to female and _not_ garner the attention she's receiving? Honestly, do you? She didn't have to seek the attention or be a "media whore". 

It's none of my business, nor have I followed, why Dolezal claimed she's black or the media hype surrounding it. I'm not really interested in it so I don't read or watch anything about it. Easy as pie, huh?

You can get severe weather warnings and watches sent to your phone. http://www.weather.gov/subscribe


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> Not angry that *he* became what *he* wanted to be. I don't care what *he* does.
> 
> It does make me angry that I can't avoid knowing about it. Same w/ the Kardashians. Obviously these people are so full of themselves and in love with themselves that they think everybody should be, too.


Yet you started a thread about them. That is what is ridiculous. I don't want to hear about them but I will talk about them.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> Why do people feel the need to expose their lives to the world? (See my previous post )


People might not _want_ to expose their lives to the world. Sometimes the world or the media does it for them.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

In an earlier thread about Dolezal, Basketti referred to Dolezal as a 'headcase' and PW agreed.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/po...st-rachel-dolezal-pretending-black-par-3.html
posts 60 & 62

Why is Dolezal a 'headcase' but Jenner is not?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Txsteader said:


> That's the sort of BS logic that is causing so much conflict in this country.
> 
> Why should *I* have to turn off *my* TV? Perhaps I want to see the news. Perhaps we're under a flash flood warning and I NEED to see the news.
> 
> ...


Getting worked up about things which have no real effect on you and to which you control access to is more the reason for conflict. Don't wish to hear about any of these people, don't listen. It's hard for me to believe that all of your stations are continuously broadcasting the same stories about the same celebrities 24/7 , 365. If they are you really need to contact them, get a better cable package or move up here. I don't remember seeing one mention of any of them this morning, though I wasn't glued to the tube.

As for weather alerts, i'd suggest a battery operated weather radio with a hand crank for recharging. It won't fail you like that tv station when the power goes down. But if the weather were that bad and my local station insisted on covering the Kardashians rather than the approaching storm I might share your outrage.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> In an earlier thread about Dolezal, Basketti referred to Dolezal as a 'headcase' and PW agreed.
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/po...st-rachel-dolezal-pretending-black-par-3.html
> posts 60 & 62
> ...


I agreed with the liar part just as I posted on this thread.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

painterswife said:


> I get that you don't believe that you could be born a one sex on the outside and your brain believes you are the other. If you can be born with a brain that believes you are the sex you are on the outside then it is possible to be born the other way. Getting hostile about it is really a waste of time for most of us.


 You get very little. There are several developmental occurrences that could account for the trans-sexual. When did I get hostile about it?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

JJ Grandits said:


> Lets solve the problem. Uni-sex prisons. Put them in an orange jumpsuit and they are all the same.
> 
> As far as Bruce goes, he still has the XY chromosomes and as I understand it all the "hardware" of his gender. A psychologically screwed up man with a boob job is not a woman.
> 
> ...




THERE NOW IS A SOLUTION FOR OBESITY....
use different numbers to be to where you are not obesity.

Also are you sure you are a smoker ?... maybe just because you smoker.. maybe you don't FEEL like your a smoker there for... you a non smoker and have been for as long as you want to claim so.

No as for guns in your home
.... do you really feel like you have guns?...think about how you you feel about and it is.

That is your reality.... or want if a reality thus it is your truth.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

See, even political issues are now feelings and we are feeling the impact of this new logic..

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...-they-keep-saying-something-that-is-not-true/

Seems Hillary feels that she can't be a liar so she is Honest?
Seems she doesn't feel she broke the law... so she didn't


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

kasilofhome said:


> See, even political issues are now feelings and we are feeling the impact of this new logic..
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...-they-keep-saying-something-that-is-not-true/
> 
> ...


Why do you insist on bringing your obsession with Hillary Clinton into posts that have nothing to do with politics?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why do you insist on bringing your obsession with Hillary Clinton into posts that have nothing to do with politics?


She's just illustrating the illogical logic being used to justify the insanity.

ETA: or illustrating the illogic used to justify the crazy logic.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I FEEL that someone attacked me.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> Getting worked up about things which have no real effect on you and to which you control access to is more the reason for conflict. Don't wish to hear about any of these people, don't listen. It's hard for me to believe that all of your stations are continuously broadcasting the same stories about the same celebrities 24/7 , 365. If they are you really need to contact them, get a better cable package or move up here. I don't remember seeing one mention of any of them this morning, though I wasn't glued to the tube.
> 
> As for weather alerts, i'd suggest a battery operated weather radio with a hand crank for recharging. It won't fail you like that tv station when the power goes down. But if the weather were that bad and my local station insisted on covering the Kardashians rather than the approaching storm I might share your outrage.


Hey, y'all are the ones that suggested I shouldn't watch TV. Problem is, it's too late, I've already seen/read/heard all about it. Even news stories about the wreck refer to *him* as '*her/she*'. I originally asked how Jenner & Dolezal are being portrayed differently, when to my mind, what they're doing is exactly the same thing.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Can't those complaining about those who wish to explore this topic

Simple do one of three things

1. Stop read this thread.
2. Apply illogical logic and feel that we agree with you
3. Stop complaining about it ...Seems it impacts blood pressure.

I sorta got that idea from


Originally Posted by mmoetc View Post
Getting worked up about things which have no real effect on you and to which you control access to is more the reason for conflict. Don't wish to hear about any of these people, don't listen.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Can't those complaining about those who wish to explore this topic
> 
> Simple do one of three things
> 
> ...


The whole premise of the thread is complaining. He is complaining about things he does not want to see. Telling others to stop complaining about his complaining is hilarious. Control is something your posts always seem to want to exert.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

That's your view.... but is it the truth... or is it an expression of of hate from you.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> Now, DNA, and reality no longer are useful in qualifying classification for comparison.... it's was you want it to be not what it is. Science is pretend..* global cooling is warming* and expected to be logically accepted....
> 
> Normalcy is fluid.


:rotfl: http://www.skepticalscience.com/global-cooling.htm Apparently in the hottest decades on record are an example of "cooling." 



Irish Pixie said:


> Jenner self classifies as a woman. It's her decision, and again nothing you can do about it. Don't you (collective you) have enough going on in your own lives that you have to criticize someone else? Is Jenner hurting you? Hurt anyone by transitioning from male to female?
> 
> Why do conservatives want to control everything? No one is a cookie cutter image of anyone else. It's absolutely none of your business if someone wears boxers, briefs, or panties. It really doesn't matter an iota if you "understand" the decision to transition to another sex, *it's none of your business*. None.


True. And not true. Because of the issue with public bathrooms and locker rooms. I do kind of agree with people who are concerned that because of the socio-political blow back for expressing concern which we are now committed to creating, any old predator will be able to "pretend" just to create a favorable situation for his intentions. I don't think it's at all implausible, I've unfortunately met predators who were at that exact level of commitment. 




painterswife said:


> The whole premise of the thread is complaining. He is complaining about things he does not want to see. Telling others to stop complaining about his complaining is hilarious. Control is something your posts always seem to want to exert.


Yea they are quite a controlling bunch. "You don't believe in our religion so you don't get to tell us about religious freedom, grrr grrr arrgghhh!"


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> That's your view.... but is it the truth... or is it an expression of of hate from you.


An expression of HATE?!?! :rotfl: Anything to feel like you're on the high horse, eh?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Illogical logic the accepted new norm

Anything goes.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Insults: Please refrain from insulting other members by use of labels, condescending comments, racist or bigoted comments, insults about spelling, grammar, etc.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

painterswife said:


> The whole premise of the thread is complaining. He is complaining about things he does not want to see. Telling others to stop complaining about his complaining is hilarious. Control is something your posts always seem to want to exert.


I did not read the OP as a complaint, I thought Txsteader just asked a question ... 



Txsteader said:


> Question:
> 
> If Rachel Dolezal is crazy for claiming that she's black, how is it that Bruce Jenner is _not_ crazy for claiming he's a woman? How is one different from the other?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

kasilofhome said:


> I FEEL that someone attacked me.


I do too. There is nothing against the rules that you posted about Hillary. 
What you said is the truth.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> She's just illustrating the illogical logic being used to justify the insanity.
> 
> ETA: or illustrating the illogic used to justify the crazy logic.


It's a bit disturbing to me that you can decipher the posts into any type of logic or even illogic. 

The bottom line is if something upsets you to the point of distraction, perhaps you should avoid it?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> Insults: Please refrain from insulting other members by use of labels, condescending comments, racist or bigoted comments, insults about spelling, grammar, etc.


Please refrain from vilifying those who disagree with you by calling them hateful when they were clearly just expressing an opinion, this is an effort which is obviously meant to condescend to, belittle, and frustrate.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> That's your view.... but is it the truth... or is it an expression of of hate from you.


How can I hate such ridiculous comments. It is entertaining drivel.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wiscto said:


> Please refrain from vilifying those who disagree with you by calling them hateful when they were clearly just expressing an opinion, this is an effort which is obviously meant to condescend to, belittle, and frustrate.


It comes across as another way to control by trying to stop what they don't like.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

FarmerKat said:


> I did not read the OP as a complaint, I thought Txsteader just asked a question ...


He clarified it quite well with further posts.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Insults: Please refrain from insulting other members by use of labels, condescending comments, racist or bigoted comments, insults about spelling, grammar, etc.


Are you part of the mod squad I read so much about?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

painterswife said:


> It comes across as another way to control by trying to stop what they don't like.


There is definitely a "shut it down" process around here, a big part of that process is to claim that you are the one trying to "shut it down" while they try to shut you down. My preferred method of resistance is to actually post _more._


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> It's a bit disturbing to me that you can decipher the posts into any type of logic or even illogic.
> 
> The bottom line is if something upsets you to the point of distraction, perhaps you should avoid it?


It doesn't upset me to the point of distraction. It's annoying, for sure. What puzzles me is why you (collective you) feel that others should have to alter their lifestyle to avoid seeing this craziness. 

You see, we got to this point because this sort of crap (gender transformation) is now considered as news that must be broadcast around the clock. IOW, there's no way to avoid it. 

But, because it is considered news and the media chooses to saturate coverage of Jenner's 'transformation' (always makes me think of the Transformer toys ound, it made me wonder about why people react differently to incidents that are essentially identical.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> It doesn't upset me to the point of distraction. It's annoying, for sure. What puzzles me is why you (collective you) feel that others should have to alter their lifestyle to avoid seeing this craziness.
> 
> You see, we got to this point because this sort of crap (gender transformation) is now considered as news that must be broadcast around the clock. IOW, there's no way to avoid it.
> 
> But, because it is considered news and the media chooses to saturate coverage of Jenner's 'transformation' (always makes me think of the Transformer toys ound, it made me wonder about why react differently to incidents that are essentially identical.


I have to alter my life all the time to avoid what I don't want to see. No one gave you the right to tell other people what they can't put on the news.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> It's a bit disturbing to me that you can decipher the posts into any type of logic or even illogic.


BTW, that was rude. And don't say it was just your observation/opinion unless you're willing to take what you dish out.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> *I have to alter my life all the time to avoid what I don't want to see. *No one gave you the right to tell other people what they can't put on the news.


That's your choice and I'm happy for you. :clap:

It has nothing to do with this discussion.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> It doesn't upset me to the point of distraction. It's annoying, for sure. What puzzles me is why you (collective you) feel that others should have to alter their lifestyle to avoid seeing this craziness.
> 
> You see, we got to this point because this sort of crap (gender transformation) is now considered as news that must be broadcast around the clock. IOW, there's no way to avoid it.
> 
> But, because it is considered news and the media chooses to saturate coverage of Jenner's 'transformation' (always makes me think of the Transformer toys ound, it made me wonder about why people react differently to incidents that are essentially identical.


You have to alter your lifestyle because you don't get to decide what goes into TV programming. You can do three things- watch what someone else has decided is news, turn off the TV, or buy a TV station and program exactly that you want to watch. 

You have options, correct?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> You have to alter your lifestyle because you don't get to decide what goes into TV programming. You can do three things- watch what someone else has decided is news, turn off the TV, or buy a TV station and program exactly that you want to watch.
> 
> You have options, correct?


Yes. But it does no good to close the barn door after the cow has bolted.

Again, that has nothing to do with the original question.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> Yes.
> 
> Again, that has nothing to do with the original question.


How can TV programming not be included when you call people "media whores"? TV is media isn't it? Haven't you mentioned multiple times on this thread that you can't go online or watch TV without seeing Caitlyn Jenner?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

wiscto said:


> Please refrain from vilifying those who disagree with you by calling them hateful when they were clearly just expressing an opinion, this is an effort which is obviously meant to condescend to, belittle, and frustrate.


I questioned note the ? Mark was used.


Your post is not a question but starts with a demand that I conform to your standards

Then you are defining my rational thru your view thus you are defining me.

Which in an illogical logic world is not acceptable as indiv define themself and all others are to accept that as reality.... See Jenner as a reference.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

sustainabilly said:


> So, you're an Ent. A very 60's Ent. No problem, it's all good.


That is rude... as no one is to define me. I tell the world what I am and that's the new reality ...this new reality needs to apply to all unless there are some who wish to discriminate and not allow all to self define.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Is there another definition for ent other than throat, nose and ear doctor?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> I questioned note the ? Mark was used.
> 
> 
> Your post is not a question but starts with a demand that I conform to your standards
> ...


And you were doing all of this by claiming she was hateful, which is what I responded to, so you just bit your own tail. Turn the lens around, make it a mirror.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

gapeach said:


> Is there another definition for ent other than throat, nose and ear doctor?


I didn't follow this part of the thread, but... Here's an ent from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

wiscto said:


> And you were doing all of this by claiming she was hateful, which is what I responded to, so you just bit your own tail. Turn the lens around, make it a mirror.


I questioned. As noted. But in keeping with anything goes logic you get your views as your reality...

And have what ever type of day you want


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

wiscto said:


> I didn't follow this part of the thread, but... Here's an ent from Lord of the Rings.


Thanks, so it is an elf. Sometimes I wonder if another language is being used.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

gapeach said:


> Thanks, so it is an elf. Sometimes I wonder if another language is being used.


No. ENT, tree man


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

gapeach said:


> Thanks, so it is an elf. Sometimes I wonder if another language is being used.


No no no. An ent. Ancient living trees who whooped Saruman's butt for destroying the forest. :happy:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> That is rude... as no one is to define me. I tell the world what I am and that's the new reality ...this new reality needs to apply to all unless there are some who wish to discriminate and not allow all to self define.


You define posters all the time. Victim is one you use a lot in your posts. Controller would be another one.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gapeach said:


> Thanks, so it is an elf. Sometimes I wonder if another language is being used.


An Ent is a tree man from JRR Tolkien's Lord of the Ring series.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> *I questioned*. As noted. But in keeping with anything goes logic you get your views as your reality...
> 
> And have what ever type of day you want


Said everyone who intended to imply something in the history of argument and then later needed to defend themselves from the pot/kettle analysis.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

gapeach said:


> Thanks, so it is an elf. Sometimes I wonder if another language is being used.


Thanks for asking for clarification - I had no idea what an ent was in this context either. Hehe.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's rare for a first time offender to get prison time, but if it were to happen she would go to a female prison


I didn't believe this but read this article:
http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/caitlyn-jenner-manslaughter-malibu-car-accident-1201574602/
Misdemeanor, wow. It's hard to believe that that's all it costs for taking the life of another human being.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

kasilofhome said:


> I FEEL that someone attacked me.


Happens when you try bringing sanity in to the world :flameproofundies:


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

FarmerKat said:


> Thanks for asking for clarification - I had no idea what an ent was in this context either. Hehe.


I seems that might again been personally attacked....if that is what the op was stating so I am currently reviewing how that fits with how I openly shared as to how I defined my self.

Or it could have been a spelling or auto correct issue..


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> I seems that might again been personally attacked....if that is what the op was stating so I am currently reviewing how that fits with how I openly shared as to how I defined my self.
> 
> Or it could have been a spelling or auto correct issue..


An ENT is a worldly, intelligent tall person. No attack, might even be viewed as a compliment by most. However if someone likes being a victim I guess they could take it that way.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

painterswife said:


> An ENT is a worldly, intelligent tall person. No attack, might even be viewed as a compliment by most. However if someone likes being a victim I guess they could take it that way.


Wasn't it a reply to the person who was jokingly saying he was 250 years old or something?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Misdemeanor manslaughter must be the same charge as involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wiscto said:


> Wasn't it a reply to the person who was jokingly saying he was 250 years old or something?


I think it was 12 feet tall that caused the ENT comment.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

painterswife said:


> I think it was 12 feet tall that caused the ENT comment.


Ah. Well, my feelings are hurt. I am 12 feet tall but I'm flesh and bone just like everyone else! :awh:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wiscto said:


> Wasn't it a reply to the person who was jokingly saying he was 250 years old or something?


I think it was 12 feet tall that caused the ENT comment. 

"Now, I forgot to say that I am also 12feet 9 inches ....and if you tell me different you are a hater out to harm me"


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Also female and I have the same right as Jenner to define myself. How you deal with my outing of myself is just what you allow to be done to every other person... even those such a Jenner who are protected by the very same who choose to publicly mock me. Which is a violation on this forum.

See, some will kow tow, bow and be silent but strong people will stand up. A small minority has altered society because many keep quiet to avoid being targeted. 

I love what trump is doing. It takes leadership to strength and pull the people together.

We have been so divide due to current leadership. I have hope in change with trump.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> Big controversy right now on Shaun Williams, head of Black Lives Matter on whether he is really white instead of bi-racial. He went to Morehouse College on an Oprah Winfrey scholarship so he is supposed to be black.
> http://hiphopwired.com/2015/08/20/b...mon-says-relative-stated-shaun-king-is-white/
> 
> 
> ...



This is just so bizarre I am not even sure how to respond. Reality is race is 100% made up. My ancestry is mainly Irish and we were considered non-whites at one time. So were quite a few European nations. It's all a bunch of political hooey. 

But I find it truly head scratching to see the same group who were so proudly dumping anyone with a drop of black blood into the non-white designation now trying to argue over people not really being black enough. It started with Obama and it just gets weirder and weirder as it goes along.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> Also female and I have the same right as Jenner to define myself. How you deal with my outing of myself is just what you allow to be done to every other person... even those such a Jenner who are protected by the very same who choose to publicly mock me. Which is a violation on this forum.
> 
> See, some will kow tow, bow and be silent but strong people will stand up. A small minority has altered society because many keep quiet to avoid being targeted.
> 
> ...


Who are you talking to? Who told you that you aren't female? I am going to define myself as someone who thinks you are playing the victim card in one of the weirdest possible ways. If you define me as someone who has attacked you, you are violating the rules!!! 

This is the stupidest conversation in history. I'm out.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> This is just so bizarre I am not even sure how to respond. Reality is race is 100% made up. My ancestry is mainly Irish and we were considered non-whites at one time. So were quite a few European nations. It's all a bunch of political hooey.
> 
> But I find it truly head scratching to see the same group who were so proudly dumping anyone with a drop of black blood into the non-white designation now trying to argue over people not really being black enough. It started with Obama and it just gets weirder and weirder as it goes along.


I agree with you. Believe it or not.

I was reading about Shaun King yesterday and apparently it is a big deal with him and a lot of other people too.
The thing is that he did use the Moorehouse College scholarship as a black person and several people in his family say that his mother is white and his father is white. They could clear it all up with a DNA test.
He mother does seem to want to stay neutral on the subject. 

His wife is black, his children are black.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Also female and I have the same right as Jenner to define myself. How you deal with my outing of myself is just what you allow to be done to every other person... even those such a Jenner who are protected by the very same who choose to publicly mock me. Which is a violation on this forum.


Report them if you believe it is mocking and you have a problem with it. I personally believe that your posts are quite often mocking other posters.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

This is Shaun King's words:
Shaun King, a leading voice in the Black Lives Matter movement, was accused by conservative websites The Daily Caller, Breitbart and The Blaze of being a fraud who misrepresented his race as Black. In response, the author and Daily Kos journalist issued a response to the attacks to prove once and for all that he is not another Rachel Dolezal. 
"I am gravely embarrassed to even be saying this now, but I have been told for most of my life that the white man on my birth certificate is not my biological father and that my actual biological father is a light-skinned Black man," he said in a long-form essay. "It is horrifying to me that my most personal information, for the most nefarious reasons, has been forced out into the open and that my private past and pain have been used as jokes and fodder to discredit me and the greater movement for justice in America. I resent that lies have been reported as truth and that the obviously racist intentions of these attacks have been consistently downplayed at my expense and that of my family."
King, who won an Oprah Scholarship, attended Morehouse College, and now appears as an activist on TV talk shows and can be often seen at the forefront of protest sites, also responded to the masses in a slew of tweets.
http://www.essence.com/2015/08/21/activist-shaun-king-responds-allegations-he-not-black


It is an interesting story and will be interesting how it all turns out. Like I said, DNA could clear it up if he wants to go that far. I'm sure it is embarrassing but when you put your self out there as a leader, something like this can happen.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

He's refused DNA testing for free? Why? .....


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Are you part of the mod squad I read so much about?


No, and I am not a nor am I a zpbftb.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

kasilofhome said:


> He's refused DNA testing for free? Why? .....


That is what is hard to understand and why does his mother not come out and clear it all up? His birth certificate names a white man as his father.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> Yes it is our business because he CHOOSE to make it so by sticking it the faces of The World. He is now and from now on will be a freak. No way around it.


What exactly did Bruce Jenner stick in your face?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

kasilofhome said:


> That's your view.... but is it the truth... or is it an expression of of hate from you.


It's the truth


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's the truth



Truth is now relative to an individual's feelings ..... reality is meaningless...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> I didn't believe this but read this article:
> http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/caitlyn-jenner-manslaughter-malibu-car-accident-1201574602/
> Misdemeanor, wow. It's hard to believe that that's all it costs for *taking the life of another human being*.


It was a traffic accident, not a murder


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> That is rude... as no one is to define me. I tell the world what I am and that's the new reality ...this new reality needs to apply to all unless there are some who wish to discriminate and not allow all to self define.


Don't drag me into this childish bickerfest. If you don't know I was joking by my light hearted reference to a fictional character in a literary fantasy novel, then maybe it's time to back away from the computer and stop taking yourself so seriously. I even said it was no problem with me. When people start to lash out at anyone they can because they're angry; imagining attacks in the most benign of comments, it's really time for them to take a breath and examine just how much control over their emotions they really have.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry, but standards of equality need to be for all.

I had nothing to do with you posting.. you have every right to post ....so do I 

I defined myself as did Jenner.. Same premise thus if Jenner is protected and allowed to be accepted for how Jenner defines Jenner I kasilofhome must also.


If it is working to mock Jenner per the new illogical logic dictates we live under, then to mock my defining of who I am must also be protected.

This thread is about illogical logic and it's results.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

kasilofhome said:


> Truth is now relative to an individual's feelings ..... *reality is meaningless.*..


To some more than others


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

kasilofhome said:


> Sorry, but standards of equality need to be for all.
> 
> I had nothing to do with you posting.. you have every right to post ....so do I
> 
> ...


*" ... if Jenner is protected and allowed to be accepted for how Jenner defines Jenner I kasilofhome must also."*

*".... to mock my defining of who I am must also be protected."*

Sometimes your own illogical logic sort of makes sense to me and sometimes it escapes me. On the one hand you're saying that you must also accept and protect how Jenner defines Jenner and on the other hand you're saying that mockery of your own definition of yourself must be protected.

So if I understand your logic you're saying you want to be mocked for the way you define yourself, and that such mockery must be protected. 

Is that really what you want? ..... to be mocked and have mockery of you protected? Is that why you so often say things that are illogical and negative, so that other people will mock you for it? That kind of self-punishment doesn't make sense to me. Can you explain why you feel you need to be punished?

Or is it that you just have a really hard time expressing yourself in a straight manner that makes you comprehensible to others, and you don't really intend for your expressions to come out sounding twisted and the opposite of what you intend?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> That is what is hard to understand and why does his mother not come out and clear it all up? His birth certificate names a white man as his father.



That is all very messy. His father may not even be aware he exists. The man on his birth certificate may have thought he was his child. I think people should just respectfully stay out of it.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Thus you agree we now can mock jenner if you can mock me.
Or if Jenner is protected as to validate Jenner self perception then I must be protected too.

Or accept the bigotry and discrimination is a problem with liberal thinking.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Thus you a free we now can mock jenner


You could mock jenner before. You did not need our permission. Of course we can always post our opinion about your mocking.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

kasilofhome said:


> Thus you a free we now can mock jenner


I just keep telling myself this is the illogical logic thread..... :spinsmiley:


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

kasilofhome said:


> *Thus you agree we now can mock jenner if you can mock me.*
> Or if Jenner is protected as to validate Jenner self perception then I must be protected too.
> 
> Or accept the bigotry and discrimination is a problem with liberal thinking.


Wrong. I have not agreed with any of your terms. 

I do not agree with mockery of Jenner or others like Jenner, and I do not agree with your own self-mockery or your self-destructive desire to be mocked by others. 

I think mockery is wrong and the work of devils, it's also a symptom of intellectual and emotional stunting and impotence or deeper rooted mental health issues.

If you have a desire to mock and be mocked, as you are expressing here, then I think you should seek out some counselling from your priest about it, there is something wrong.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

kasilofhome said:


> Thus you agree we now can mock jenner if you can mock me.
> Or if Jenner is protected as to validate Jenner self perception then I must be protected too.
> 
> Or accept the bigotry and discrimination is a problem with liberal thinking.


Some will mock no matter what, who, or it. The left is so full of hypocrisy it is sicking, and some are just full. LOL


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> If someone wants to think she is a hero, then that would be their choice. Lots of angry rolling off these posts where people are obviously upset she became who she wanted to be.


He didn't become anything. He is still what he was. That is a hard fact. What he pretends to be is something else. I guarantee if he was found dead anyplace in the country and no one knew who he was, a medical autopsy would declare he is a male.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Fennick said:


> Wrong. I have not agreed with any of your terms.
> 
> I do not agree with mockery of Jenner or others like Jenner, and I do not agree with your own self-mockery or your self-destructive desire to be mocked by others.
> 
> ...


So mockery is the work of Devils but changing your sex and thinking you are something other than what you scientifically, physically and physiology are, is not? That's illogical. Lol


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> He didn't become anything. He is still what he was. That is a hard fact. What he pretends to be is something else. I guarantee if he was found dead anyplace in the country and no one knew who he was, a medical autopsy would declare he is a male.


I don't care what sex organs someone has. Why do you?


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

One's race and sexual identity, are two completely different things IMO.

I didn't think the "wanna be" was crazy, actually she is just like the rest of us, in that we will believe anything, if we want to bad enough.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I don't care what sex organs someone has. Why do you?


Um......because Jenner put it on national media?

Personally I would rather have not known any of it but, again, because he chose to put it on national media, it's fair game for public discussion.

Do you think Jenner's crazy?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> Um......because Jenner put it on national media?
> 
> Personally I would rather have not known any of it but, again, because he chose to put it on national media, it's fair game for public discussion.
> 
> Do you think Jenner's crazy?


I don't think he is crazy. Maybe if you knew someone personally that struggled with this their entire life you would understand.

It is fair game for discussion. The problem is you are complaining that it should not be on the news but yet you still want to discuss it and the details. That I find crazy.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

As long as no one else is harmed, I don't see the problem with doing whatever you want with your life. I honestly don't understand the problem, if you don't like it, ignore it as long as it does no harm to anyone else.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Txsteader said:


> Um......because Jenner put it on national media?
> 
> Personally I would rather have not known any of it but, again, because he chose to put it on national media, it's fair game for public discussion.
> 
> Do you think Jenner's crazy?


I think that everyone has their own unique type of crazy. Some may be more obvious to others and some more accepted by general society but everybody's got something. That Jenner, and others, have been able to capitalize and make money from their brand of crazy should be applauded loudly by any true, free market capitalist. It's a free country. You're free to feed the crazy, or not.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I don't think he is crazy. Maybe if you knew someone personally that struggled with this their entire life you would understand.
> 
> It is fair game for discussion. *The problem is you are complaining that it should not be on the news but yet you still want to discuss it and the details. That I find crazy.*


I'm complaining because the news is _saturated_ with Jenner.......much like anything Kardashian. 

Truth be told, the media is exploiting him. Yes, he allows it, because there's money to be made, but it's still exploitation. They (that whole family) is becoming a national joke.

But this thread wasn't about that. I asked if people who thought Dolezal was crazy also thought Jenner was crazy, too. Both are living in an alternate reality yet one is described as crazy or a 'headcase', the other is applauded. I find that crazy.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> I'm complaining because the news is _saturated_ with Jenner.......much like anything Kardashian.
> 
> Truth be told, the media is exploiting him. Yes, he allows it, because there's money to be made, but it's still exploitation. They (that whole family) is becoming a national joke.
> 
> But this thread wasn't about that. I asked if people who thought Dolezal was crazy also thought Jenner was crazy, too. Both are living in an alternate reality yet one is described as crazy or a 'headcase', the other is applauded. I find that crazy.


You are the one who started complaining about the saturation. I also think you did not really want to ask others why they thought the two were crazy. You wanted to tell us what you thought they were crazy and all the reasons why you think so. Transparent.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I read last week that Dolezal has a job braiding hair now.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ack-hair-stylist-losing-job-article-1.2297630


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gapeach said:


> I read last week that Dolezal has a job braiding hair now.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ack-hair-stylist-losing-job-article-1.2297630


Does that make you happy?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Really, just why would you ask me that question? If it had made me happy, I would have posted a smiley. Donezal's name was brought up and I remember that I had read that she had a job braiding hair. 
I don't know why you have to be so snippy and generally rude.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> You are the one who started complaining about the saturation. I also think you did not really want to ask others why they thought the two were crazy. You wanted to tell us what you thought they were crazy and all the reasons why you think so. Transparent.


You're free to believe anything you choose.....even if you're wrong. 

Do you think Dolezal is crazy?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> You're free to believe anything you choose.....even if you're wrong.
> 
> Do you think Dolezal is crazy?


No, I do not. I think she took a situation and abused it to benefit her. Her claim to be black is only to excuse her behavior. That is from the evidence that she claimed discrimination for being white when she was in a majority black school.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> Jenner self classifies as a woman. It's her decision, and again nothing you can do about it. Don't you (collective you) have enough going on in your own lives that you have to criticize someone else? Is Jenner hurting you? Hurt anyone by transitioning from male to female?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives want to control everything? No one is a cookie cutter image of anyone else. It's absolutely none of your business if someone wears boxers, briefs, or panties. It really doesn't matter an iota if you "understand" the decision to transition to another sex, *it's none of your business*. None.






Irish Pixie said:


> So she should hide because you don't agree with what she did with her body? She has nothing to hide and you (collective you) are the one with the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> It's simply none of your business.



If you feel it's nobody's business why do YOU keep posting about. ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> If you feel it's nobody's business why do YOU keep posting about. ?


Often a message has to be repeated before everyone figures it out


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> If you feel it's nobody's business why do YOU keep posting about. ?


I didn't say it was _nobody's_ business, did I? Caitlynn Jenner can do anything with *her* body that *she* likes. There is nothing that any _hater_ can do about it, is there?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Caitlynn Jenner can do anything with *her* body that *she* likes.


Yep, and *he* will never be a she.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> Yep, and *he* will never be a she.


I don't think he cares what you believe, enough people agree that he is now a she.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> Yep, and *he* will never be a she.


That's fine. *She* knows and that's all that matters.  

Haters gonna hate. It's what they do.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> Fact is it's none of your business what gender someone identifies with, is it? It has nothing to do with you unless you are the one that is gender confused. Are you?


It becomes my business when some dude is fixing his junk at the sink next to my wife in a public restroom.

You can try to tell me I shouldn't care that my wife has be traumatized by a deviant...that it isn't any of my business. 

Some of us still have some sense of decency.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

tarbe said:


> It becomes my business when some dude is fixing his junk at the sink next to my wife in a public restroom.
> 
> You can try to tell me I shouldn't care that my wife has be traumatized by a deviant...that it isn't any of my business.
> 
> Some of us still have some sense of decency.


Why? Don't trust your wife?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

tarbe said:


> It becomes my business when some dude is fixing his junk at the sink next to my wife in a public restroom.
> 
> You can try to tell me I shouldn't care that my wife has be traumatized by a deviant...that it isn't any of my business.
> 
> Some of us still have some sense of decency.


Why would she be traumatized?

She's seen one before hasn't she?

Do you "fix your junk" at the sink in a public restroom?

What is it that needs "fixing"?

I've never felt an urge to do that

Is that "decency"?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's fine. *She* knows and that's all that matters.
> 
> Haters gonna hate. It's what they do.


What hate? Where did you perceive hate in my post? What is hateful about stating the truth?


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

This thread has been so much fun for me.

Except for Bruce Jenner, I don't know any of these other people and I certainly didn't know what an ENT was - thanks gapeach for asking.

It's kinda fun to read when you are half way through before you know what is being talked about.

Now just to comment - someone decides what constitutes news. They are making the decision about what information is put out there. It is seldom done simply to give information, but quite often to fit a certain agenda or to present things in a certain light. Why then, is it wrong for someone to point that out.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Txsteader said:


> Yep, and *he* will never be a she.


Nope never will until the plumbing is also changed and that just don't take place Thank God.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I wonder how those kind of people make Male or Female. Do they make a check mark in-between? LOL


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> Nope never will until the plumbing is also changed and that just don't take place Thank God.


You do know there is genital transgender surgery, right?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_reassignment_surgery

Caitlyn Jenner hasn't stated if she'll have the surgery.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> You do know there is genital transgender surgery, right?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_reassignment_surgery
> 
> Caitlyn Jenner hasn't stated if she'll have the surgery.


Cosmetic alterations do not make a woman.....anymore than cosmetics turn a white woman into a black woman.

No uterus, no ovaries, still a man.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Txsteader said:


> Cosmetic alterations do not make a woman.....anymore than cosmetics turn a white woman into a black woman.
> 
> No uterus, no ovaries, still a man.


And that is why I said ALL Plumbing. LOL


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> Cosmetic alterations do not make a woman.....anymore than cosmetics turn a white woman into a black woman.
> 
> No uterus, no ovaries, still a man.


Millions of women that have had a hysterectomy don't have a uterus or ovaries. Are they men?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Millions of women that have had a hysterectomy don't have a uterus or ovaries. Are they men?


Silly woman. Were their uterus & ovaries replaced w/ prostate and testicles?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> Silly woman. Were their uterus & ovaries replaced w/ prostate and testicles?


You said "no uterus, no ovaries, still a man" so who is silly? 

It's still none of your business.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> And that is why *I said ALL* Plumbing. LOL


You didn't say "all":



> Nope never will until the plumbing is also changed and that just don't take place Thank God.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> Nope never will until the plumbing is also changed and that just don't take place Thank God.


How would you know if the plumbing has been changed or not?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

wr said:


> How would you know if the plumbing has been changed or not?


If what I read is current, they've only done 1 successful transplantation in humans & it was done on a woman who'd had had her ovaries removed/frozen as a child and then transplanted as an adult. 

Otherwise, there's the matter of tissue rejection, etc. etc. I don't think it's been done from one person to another successfully.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Txsteader said:


> If what I read is current, they've only done 1 successful transplantation in humans & it was done on a woman who'd had had her ovaries removed/frozen as a child and then transplanted as an adult.
> 
> Otherwise, there's the matter of tissue rejection, etc. etc. I don't think it's been done from one person to another successfully.


I wouldn't consider ovaries to be plumbing unless the term is used differently in other locations. 

In Canada, plumbing usually refers to one's ability to urinate standing or sitting so my comment was based on my interpretation and under those parameters, a skilled surgeon resolves the issue. 

If we're talking reproductive organs, there's a whole lot of women that might be dismayed to find that because they lack ovaries, they can't use the ladies washroom.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> If what I read is current, they've only done 1 successful transplantation in humans & it was done on a woman who'd had had her ovaries removed/frozen as a child and then transplanted as an adult.
> 
> Otherwise, there's the matter of tissue rejection, etc. etc. I don't think it's been done from one person to another successfully.


Even if it were a transplant how would you know? And it's still none of your business.

To me "plumbing" refers to urination too, wr. So it's not just a Canada thing.

I wouldn't be able to use the women's bathroom if it required a uterus and ovaries... lost them to cancer when I was 29. To tell the truth, I was done having babies and have never missed 'em. I didn't know it made me a man tho. That may explain the overwhelming need to swear like a trucker. Hmm.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Well I don't know who rachel dolezaz ( or whoever ) is but I know Bruce Jenner. My 2cents is that they should have the right to consider themselves whatever they want and I have the right to disagree.

I consider Jenner to be a man, who had his penis removed and receives hormone shots so that he can RESEMBLE a woman. Likewise, if I visit the tanning booth everyday, have my lips enhanced and hair curled I won't magically "become" a black man. I'll just be a white man who looks ridiculous.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oldshep said:


> Well I don't know who rachel dolezaz ( or whoever ) is but I know Bruce Jenner. My 2cents is that they should have the right to consider themselves whatever they want and I have the right to disagree.
> 
> I consider Jenner to be a man, who had his penis removed and receives hormone shots so that he can RESEMBLE a woman. Likewise, if I visit the tanning booth everyday, have my lips enhanced and hair curled I won't magically "become" a black man. I'll just be a white man who looks ridiculous.


Aren't opinions great?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My opinion is the whole world is mentally unstable...well, not me of course, but the rest of you.:nana:


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> My opinion is the whole world is mentally unstable...well, not me of course, but the rest of you.:nana:


Everyone's crazy - except thee and me!!

Actually, I've never professed to be anything but crazy.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Aren't opinions great?


Some seem to have more than others.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oldshep said:


> Some seem to have more than others.


Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Is that a bad thing?


I don't think its bad to have an opinion. But it can be a bad thing if you have a chip on your shoulder and use your opinions to antagonize others.

Usually it's enough to just state your opinion, and allow others to have theirs without ridicule or endless bickering. :shrug: Just my opinion.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oldshep said:


> I don't think its bad to have an opinion. But it can be a bad thing if you have a chip on your shoulder and use your opinions to antagonize others.
> 
> Usually it's enough to just state your opinion, and allow others to have theirs without ridicule or endless bickering. :shrug: Just my opinion.


I'll run my opinion by you next time just to see if it's without ridicule or bickering. But first we'll have to clarify what both ridicule and bickering really mean. So, what is ridicule and bickering to _you_?


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

No thanks! I'm not going 'round and 'round on that ride.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oldshep said:


> No thanks! I'm not going 'round and 'round on that ride.


I'm glad that you can see reason. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Oldshep said:


> Well I don't know who rachel dolezaz ( or whoever ) is but I know Bruce Jenner. My 2cents is that they should have the right to consider themselves whatever they want and I have the right to disagree.
> 
> I consider Jenner to be a man, who had his penis removed and receives hormone shots so that he can RESEMBLE a woman. Likewise, if I visit the tanning booth everyday, have my lips enhanced and hair curled I won't magically "become" a black man. I'll just be a white man who looks ridiculous.


Jenner still has all of his 'man parts', including his penis.

Dolezal is a woman who went to the tanning booth, had her hair curled and presented herself as black......to the deception of the NAACP Spokane chapter that she headed. 

Dolezal was ridiculed in the media for portraying herself (and apparently convincing herself) as a black woman. Jenner is lauded as some sort of hero for claiming that he is a woman. Both have made themselves resemble something that they are not. I don't understand the conflicting reactions, hence my original question.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Even if it were a transplant how would you know? *And it's still none of your business.*


The media blaring Jenner's 'transformation' on a weekly basis makes it everyone's business. 

And it was intentional. Otherwise, he would not have done the interview w/ Diane Sawyer or done the Vanity Fair cover wearing a corset.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Txsteader said:


> Jenner still has all of his 'man parts', including his penis.
> 
> Dolezal is a woman who went to the tanning booth, had her hair curled and presented herself as black......to the deception of the NAACP Spokane chapter that she headed.
> 
> Dolezal was ridiculed in the media for portraying herself (and apparently convincing herself) as a black woman. Jenner is lauded as some sort of hero for claiming that he is a woman. Both have made themselves resemble something that they are not. I don't understand the conflicting reactions, hence my original question.


Yes I agree that it is illogical. In order to accept it, you have to hold two diametrically opposing views, simultaneously. One is that you can define who or what you are independently according to your own internal compass. And the other is that you are born the way you are, that what you are is genetically determined.

The politically correct crowd is just choosing to believe whichever view benefits the favored class at the time.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> The media blaring Jenner's 'transformation' on a weekly basis makes it everyone's business.
> 
> And it was intentional. Otherwise, he would not have done the interview w/ Diane Sawyer or done the Vanity Fair cover wearing a corset.


So? It's her body, isn't it? No matter how upset it makes you (collective you) or how hard you try conservatives can't control what other people do with their bodies.

Don't read or watch anything about it. Please don't respond with the tired "It's everywhere" you have options.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Now, see I view it as the political correct side waited for a guru to state was is right and then the rush like lemmings to that side. Fear of being rejected keeps them as as tight mod. Seeking a greater number I think tradition values go out the door as they see to want to stand out.

We just had a guy do a live up dated on his murder feast.... seeing how it is about an individual seeking to "start" social movement often.... a desperate need to be noticed and foolishly thinking attention is approval. Filled with anger from perceived rejection.. low self esteem do to a lack of trophies once childhood stops and one is faced with earn it or go with out.

Peta,tree huggers, climate change .... etc. They seem to need attention...Hollywood folks are commonly doing this... who would ever connect Hollywood with seekers of approval?... suicide is common as the desperation for attention and being in the cool group is so strong .


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

kasilofhome said:


> Now, see I view it as the political correct side waited for a guru to state was is right and then the rush like lemmings to that side. Fear of being rejected keeps them as as tight mod. Seeking a greater number I think tradition values go out the door as they see to want to stand out.
> 
> We just had a guy do live up dated on his murder feast.... seek how it is about an individual seeking to "start" social movement often.
> 
> Peta,tree huggers, climate change .... etc. They seem to need attention...Hollywood folks are commonly doing this... who would ever connect Hollywood with seekers of approval?... suicide is common as the desperation for attention and being in the cool group is so strong .


I have no idea what you're trying to say. Can you try again or get a translator?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

No, you understand it or you don't.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

kasilofhome said:


> No, you understand it or you don't.


I don't feel so bad since you can't explain it either...


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> So? It's her body, isn't it? No matter how upset it makes you (collective you) or how hard you try conservatives can't control what other people do with their bodies.
> 
> Don't read or watch anything about it. Please don't respond with the tired "It's everywhere" you have options.


What options? I'm watching the morning local news and there's a story about him. I'm in the grocery checkout line and there are pictures of him on the cover of the mags and rags.

I've said repeatedly, I don't care what he does to his body. The *original question *was about the public's conflicting reactions to Jenner and Dolezal. You keep trying to derail the focus and silence the question by telling everyone that it's none of their business. 

Please, stop. :hand:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Not worth it. There will always be people that will intensely dislike anyone that isn't just like them. I can't argue with ignorance.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm just a bystander but I am shocked and repelled by the vitriol. Moreover, when I search other threads I see the same shrill person embroiled in multiple ugly disputes. Where's the moderation? Can anybody get away with this or are there some with special privileges?


----------

